# Grizzly 1021z



## Gixxerjoe04 (Oct 7, 2015)

In the market for a bigger planer, would like a 15" since theyre cheaper and it's not like I need a 20" right now. Found a used grizzly 1021z an hour or so away. He's asking $750 but said he'd take less, prob could get it for $650 maybe 600 if I was lucky. Was hoping to find a used grizzly 15" for around $500 and add a Byrd head to it, but finding used 15" planers is tough around here. He said he bought it new like 8-9 years ago and upgraded to a bigger one. Anyone ever used this model or know anything about it? Here are the pics he sent. He seemed like a nice guy, talked for like 20 minutes on the phone about woodworking stuff, and he has girls in bikinis for his shop calendar haha.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 7, 2015)

Mine is a delta x-5 with motor on top, so not really a comparison. I look at them though and say- not much difference between brands. You will not believe what a difference the 15 will be from lunch box. Be prepared for a LOTTTT more chips.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Oct 7, 2015)

Yea, that's why I want a used one so I can buy a dust collector as well, that's already needed but I keep pushing it off haha.


----------



## bluedot (Oct 7, 2015)

I have a 15 inch grizzly made in 1989. There are some slight differences from the newer unit but looks very similar. I have had no trouble with mine and am very satisfied with the performance. My .02.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 7, 2015)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> Yea, that's why I want a used one so I can buy a dust collector as well, that's already needed but I keep pushing it off haha.



PS- one helluva lot less noise also. My 15 really does a nice job. Have Byrd head for it. when I install I will do a review on difference. I have a 24"grizzly (used) that I am hooking up and once it gets going I will put head in.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Oct 8, 2015)

Forgot to ask, do you all get much snipe from your bigger planers? My lunch box leaves some deep snipe no matter what I do putting it in the machine.


----------



## WoodLove (Oct 8, 2015)

I have a Grizzly G0632 lathe and my bearings went out last week. I called Grizzly and they immediately offered new bearings and a new spindle for the lathe. Although I had an issue with their product I must say their customer service and tech support is the best I have ever seen. You wont go wrong with a Grizzly. I would suggest offering 500 cash and who knows, it may be what he was actually willing to let it go for. The worst he can say is no...... then pull out another 75 and see if he bites...... you want it for the least amount, he wants the most for it....... find that sweet spot where you are both happy and BOOM! you have a new planer..... just sayin.....


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 9, 2015)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> Forgot to ask, do you all get much snipe from your bigger planers? My lunch box leaves some deep snipe no matter what I do putting it in the machine.



Mine has roller outfeeds and if they are adjusted just right snipe is minimal. But they seem to move a little with use so I get snipe.That machine will be different-mine the top moves up and down. That one the bottom moves up and down. I either leave stock long or use a sacrificial board that is longer then stock. It gets the snipe and board I want is perfect. I think some degree of snipe is to be expected. Another way to avoid is run boards back to back but you need an extra person for that.
I purchased mine barely used- original knifes were in it- in 2011. $650. I have changed the knifes and had to replace a $10 start capacitor. I have put a lot of lumber through it. Hope that helps.


----------



## bluedot (Oct 9, 2015)

I get snipe with an extra outboard roller. Adjustment will minimize but not eliminate.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Oct 9, 2015)

I'm pissed bc my wife threw away my grizzly catalog a couple weeks ago, of course I didn't know at the time but was told they usually have a coupon in there. If I had a 10% coupon I'd probably buy the 15" with a spiral head, would save me around $200 plus the head ache of installing a spiral head down the road if I just bought a regular knife 15" from grizzly.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 9, 2015)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> I'm pissed bc my wife threw away my grizzly catalog a couple weeks ago, of course I didn't know at the time but was told they usually have a coupon in there. If I had a 10% coupon I'd probably buy the 15" with a spiral head, would save me around $200 plus the head ache of installing a spiral head down the road if I just bought a regular knife 15" from grizzly.


you can get a coupon- start a thread and ask for one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Oct 9, 2015)

Yea I tried that before on multiple sites with no luck.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 9, 2015)

Call Grizzly and tell them what happened, that your wife threw it away not knowing you had a coupon in there - ask them to send you another catalog so you can buy that new planer from them _"because I can only fit it in my budget with that coupon!"_. Odds are they'll tell you if you want to order it they will go ahead and process your order now so be ready to place your order when you call.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Oct 12, 2015)

Well Grizzly sent everyone 10% off coupons today that lasts for a week, gonna have to figure out which I want and bite the bullet. $700 difference between the straight knife and spiral head. Going to have to buy a dc for sure now too but was going to get the HF one for now. I really want to buy a festool domino and def won't be able to with buying the spiral head. Decisions decisions...


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 12, 2015)

Get the spiral head!!! You won't be sorry.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Oct 13, 2015)

Yea I know I'd def like it, dropping that much money at once might not make for a happy wife, if I spread that money out then she might not notice haha. Was looking online last night at grizzly and if the heads are in stock, would cost the same upgrading down the road as it would buying the spiral head now. The festool domino is what's making me think twice about it. Kinda hoping they might have a sell on festool for black friday coming up even though I've only seen 5% off in the rare occasion they do have a sale.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 13, 2015)

That used planer in the beginning of the thread is a decent undermined motor and stout cast iron. Parts will be available for it too. You could upgrade that to a spiral head down the road. Maybe you could get it cheap if he still has it. That would leave funds for the domino. I like new machines but tend to buy used when the price is right, even if they need a little tlc.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Oct 13, 2015)

I like getting deals on used stuff, just afraid of stuff breaking and costing me more than it's worth like the used table saw I had and the motor blowing after 6 months. That's the main reason I'm hesitant of buying used, especially when spending that much money.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

